# Radar / speed camera warning signs



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Not common sense and a wish to live another day?


How many people think *they're* the ones who are good enough drivers that they don't have to worry?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> I seem to remember that when cameras were introduced in France and mapmakers duly started showing camera locations on their maps the government either asked or forced them to stop....


And GPS receivers which show camera positions are illegal there...


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

g.spinoza said:


> And GPS receivers which show camera positions are illegal there...


Heh, our Road Adminostration has an easily accessable map of all speed cameras and I think they offer that info to map makers/GPS manufactures as well. :cheers:


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Anyways, I'd say that a lot of the road and traffic engineering ideas used in Estonia are taken straight from Finland or Sweden.


Indeed. It's quite noticable on road signs too, with Finland and Sweden opting for an almost identical system back in the 60s when signage was standardised, and then Sweden has drifted away a bit from the original system (for directional signage) while Finland has mostly stayed true to the original design albeit with some modernisations.


----------



## snowdog (Mar 27, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> Nobody's a saint. Changes in behaviour depend solely on enforcement.


Enforcing all traffic laws on all cars 24/7 is impossible without totalitarian privacy breaking measures though.

Where do you draw the line of freedom vs safety ?



> And GPS receivers which show camera positions are illegal there...


How is that enforced ? Why is the government ( police?) allowed to check your gps nav or phone in the first place, that is a blatant violation of the most basic laws imho. They wouldn't even be allowed to touch your property without consent.

Not to mention only a small fraction of people die on a motorway, where the speeds driven are the fastest... 
Most deaths fall outside of urban areas, on provincial roads, followed by urban areas, and the safest roads are motorways.

Finally, most deaths fall in the 65+ group ( edit, relatively, per group I mean, 30% of the deaths are 65+, while 65+ is only 15% of the population), why should the whole population suffer with limitations and fines because grandpa and grandma can't drive/ride a bycicle/look properly before crossing the road or are to slow to even be a driver safely?

I'm all for responsiveness and car control checks every year or so for drivers, people that are more than say 30% slower than the ( current) average responsiveness, should lose their license. Same with people who can't even twist their neck normally due to physical limitation... Yes everybody has their day off and makes a mistake sometimes, but there are groups that **** up much more often than others.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

riiga said:


> Heh, our Road Adminostration has an easily accessable map of all speed cameras and I think they offer that info to map makers/GPS manufactures as well. :cheers:


It's the same here. You can check the locations here: http://tanel.jairus.ee/kiiruskaamerad.html

I use an app to warn me for speed cameras every time I drive on one of the major highways. I don't speed more than 5-10km/h but it's mostly useful when I want to overtake somebody.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

The only speed camera-kinda like sign I've ever found in Indonesia

Speed Radar in Indonesia by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
*Kecepatan Anda* means "Your speed" (btw look at it, its 91 km/h while you see there's 80km/h speed limit sign up ahead)


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure it's in use anywhere in Denmark, since mobile controls are the preferred method, but an official sign has been designed:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

^^
it's pretty much the same in Croatia.

however, I have found one installed.


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Losbp said:


> The only speed camera-kinda like sign I've ever found in Indonesia
> 
> 
> *Kecepatan Anda* means "Your speed" (btw look at it, its 91 km/h while you see there's 80km/h speed limit sign up ahead)



We have these in hundreds of small towns in Denmark. All they do is show the speed and flash if you're going too fast. These have proven to slow drivers, as their speed is clearly visible to other drivers and pedestrians.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

g.spinoza said:


> It doesn't seem so confusing...


Constantly seeing "Controllo elettronico della velocità" signs _is_ confusing. Speed is supposed to be constantly checked. You don't need this kind of information because you already have it. Those signs are redundant.

Plus, the one in your picture is useless because it is not signed in advance. You sign intersections in advance because otherwise you'd have driven past them when you noticed the sign. Speed camera signage should follow the same principle. But here there's always the prevention vs. repression debate. As for me, I think signage is more effective on slowing down reckless drivers. If they drive past the camera way too fast, they are more likely to have an accident. If they see the sign in advance they will at least realize there's a hazard there. And I think speed cameras should be there to avoid accidents not to collect fines.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Danielk2 said:


> We have these in hundreds of small towns in Denmark. All they do is show the speed and flash if you're going too fast. These have proven to slow drivers, as their speed is clearly visible to other drivers and pedestrians.


In Brazil they're everywhere too.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Sponsor said:


> Really effective on certain sections where the sign is posted. What about the rest? In Poland it's pretty common to slow down behind this sign and simply increase speed once you pass the camera.


This is so true lol. All it did was create a worse flow of traffic in many spots.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Are there any places like in Latvia where (due to lack of money for building a pedestrian overpass) some pedestrian zebra crossings on dual carriageways are equipped with speed cameras? If you are breaking the speed limit, the traffic lights will automatically turn red to stop you even if there are no pedestrians.



Rebasepoiss said:


> It's the same here. You can check the locations here: http://tanel.jairus.ee/kiiruskaamerad.html


On Baltic Maps under "congestion and traffic" we can see all the radars not only in Estonia but the whole Baltics, btw 
Well... okay - not all. Stationary ones.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Are there any places like in Latvia where (due to lack of money for building a pedestrian overpass) some pedestrian zebra crossings on dual carriageways are equipped with speed cameras? If you are breaking the speed limit, the traffic lights will automatically turn red to stop you even if there are no pedestrians.


here in Croatia often. i saw them in Italy too. and not on dual carriageways, but on 1+1 roads.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Are there any places like in Latvia where (due to lack of money for building a pedestrian overpass) some pedestrian zebra crossings on dual carriageways are equipped with speed cameras? If you are breaking the speed limit, the traffic lights will automatically turn red to stop you even if there are no pedestrians.


That's just diabolical!


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ We have a lot of these lights in Spain, especially in the entrance of villages. They are normally in blinking amber, and if you drive faster than the speed limit, the light turns red, but it turns green as soon as you slow down. Sometimes they hold the amber (no blinking) until you slow down. They work pretty well because you get a huge sign in advance.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Kanadzie said:


> That's just diabolical!


There is always a speed camera warning sign before such places. The main reason for these diabolical places is to minimize injuries if the car would hit a pedestrian.

I just don't see how a pedestrian could be hit by a car if he follows the rules by pressing the button and crossing the road only when it's green for him and red for the cars...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i like the way they sign it in Italy - there is a sign for traffic lights, radar with display that shows your speed, and warning that in the case of speeding, light would turn to red.

in Croatia we have only radar displaying the speed, and spped limit, no warning about red light.
example: https://maps.google.com/?ll=45.8870...d=kRZPjE4bwh5rczRs3SreBQ&cbp=12,319.5,,2,-0.3


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

g.spinoza said:


> It doesn't seem so confusing...


How does this work? I've passed a lot of these in Italy and I've seen holes in that box, but they're positioned at an angle of 90°to the road, so they can't take a picture of your license plates. And I haven't seen any other equipment around, cameras or so...?


And another interesting thing I've noticed in Greece last week - there are a lot of cameras (the sign is like in Finland + some text), but nobody slows down before the cameras - i've passed more than 60 of them and noone obeyed the limits. Apparently they don't work, anybody knows why?


----------

